# Code verrouillage perdu



## phillon47 (24 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
Mon fils de 10 ans a trouvé le moyen de mettre un code de verrouillage sur son ipad 2 que je viens de mettre à jour.
Il est donc en IOS 7.1.
Pouvez vous m'aider à le déverrouiller voir retrouver ce code ?
Merci d'avance
Phillon47

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h34 ----------

Ok...j'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème...
http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1212?viewlocale=fr_FR

Ca peut servir...
Phillon47


----------



## Powerdom (18 Août 2014)

Je réouvre ce fil... 

Au début de l'été, j'ai racheté l'iphone 4 de mon fils pour l'offrir à ma fille à la rentrée.

je l'ai effacé restauré et mis un code à 4 chiffres... que j'ai oublié en deux mois ! :rose:

J'ai bien suivi la procédure d'Apple sans succès le téléphone réclame ce foutu code à 4 chiffres. Je pense que c'est mort. 

qu'en pensez vous ? 

merci


----------



## Gwen (18 Août 2014)

Seule solution, contacter Apple.


----------



## yngve (19 Août 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Seule solution, contacter Apple.



Et encore : sans code comment prouver que nous sommes propriétaires de l'appareil ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Août 2014)

Bonne nouvelle !!


Je suis passé chez Apple ce soir et ils m'ont bien aidé.

Donc heureusement cet iphone était relié à un compte iCloud avec localisation.

en premier se connecter à son compte et effacer le téléphone. 
le téléphone demande toujours le code. il faut donc le mettre en mode restauration et le restaurer. 

Une fois la restauration faite, le téléphone affiche alors le message suivant :

"cet iphone a été perdu ou effacé veuillez entrer le compte iCloud avec lequel il a été effacé.

ce que j'ai fait.

j'ai pu ainsi suivre la restauration traditionnelle. 

Ouf et Merci


----------

